# R & D



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

i don't see anything wrong with that set up...    ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

that's nice kind hate to wet it...


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

Update...
Took the LT25 out today, it was glass smooth at first. Trolling motor on bow, 5850rpm and 31.8mph! 5500rpm gets me 30.5mph and no control issues. 

Trolling motor off the bow, into a slight ripple on water...5950rpm, 33mph! It seems that the boat rides nose down and taking the trolling motor off the front puts a little air under it. I will say that at 33mph it rides a little squirrley...kinda like an Indy car right before it takes the wall. 

Anyway, it looks like I found a prop that works...THANKS RON!!!


Best regards to all
Bob


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Update...
> Took the LT25 out today, it was glass smooth at first. Trolling motor on bow, 5850rpm and 31.8mph! 5500rpm gets me 30.5mph and no control issues.
> 
> Trolling motor off the bow, into a slight ripple on water...5950rpm, 33mph! It seems that the boat rides nose down and taking the trolling motor off the front puts a little air under it. I will say that at 33mph it rides a little squirrley...kinda like an Indy car right before it takes the wall.
> ...


congrats Bob, I'm glad everything worked out.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

guess this means i need to make a trip.

get some 4stroke merc 25 props....see you soon.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Update...
> Took the LT25 out today, it was glass smooth at first.  Trolling motor on bow, 5850rpm and 31.8mph! 5500rpm gets me 30.5mph and no control issues.
> 
> Trolling motor off the bow, into a slight ripple on water...5950rpm, 33mph!  It seems that the boat rides nose down and taking the trolling motor off the front puts a little air under it.  I will say that at 33mph it rides a little squirrley...kinda like an Indy car right before it takes the wall.
> ...


That's good news I got my new prop from Capt Ron just have not had the time to try it out yet... 

Can't wait....


----------

